
Facebook uses FlatBuffers on one billion Android devices - rw
https://rwinslow.com/posts/facebook-uses-flatbuffers-on-one-billion-android-devices/
======
sonnyp
Related [https://publicobject.com/2015/11/06/flatbuffers-arent-
fast-t...](https://publicobject.com/2015/11/06/flatbuffers-arent-fast-theyre-
lazy/)

~~~
rw
Please read the comments on the post. We addressed the misunderstanding.

------
Nerdfest
A big part of why I dropped FaceBook was their poor Android application.
Apparently it's slightly better now, but not much.

